
Requests to new Dynos failing - er0l
https://status.heroku.com/incidents/1367
======
CJKinni
Looks like there are [a few different
issues]([https://status.heroku.com/](https://status.heroku.com/)) they're
experiencing all at once. Has to be a rough day for their support staff.

------
jonny_eh
I wonder if Heroku's woes are related to Meltdown/Spectre.

------
jmuguy
This happened to me earlier, `heroku restart` fixed it but of course I was
assuming some change we deployed was monkeying things up.

